# Joint compound



## lifestooshort81 (Sep 8, 2012)

HI Folks!
Im looking for a supplier that sells Sheetrock brand (or any brand for that matter) setting type joint compound in other varieties than what the big box stores sell. I'm looking for standard weight powdered joint compound in a 120 or higher dry time. I know I know I could just use the pre-mix but I'd rather use setting type, this way I KNOW it's going to dry and don't have to crank the heat in my customers house and use all sorts of fans to move air. Home depot around here only sells as high as 90 minute but the bag claims they make higher times. I tried googling drywall suppliers with no luck. I figured someone here might have some insight. I'm in southern new jersey but also wondering if anyone has even seen something like this cross their paths in other stores on the shelf.

Thanks
Al


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

Very few people use anything higher than 90 min. set times. 

Most distributors will order anything you want of you take the whole pallet.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Ive never used anything higher than 90.

It dosnt even take me 90 minutes to use a whole bag. If it takes you long to mud, only mix what u can use in that time frame.

20, 45, and 90 is my norm.

Any commercial building supply will have anything u wish.


----------



## lifestooshort81 (Sep 8, 2012)

Rich D. said:


> Ive never used anything higher than 90.
> 
> It dosnt even take me 90 minutes to use a whole bag. If it takes you long to mud, only mix what u can use in that time frame.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm just slow LOL I don't usually do much drywall as the majority of my jobs are small pathes or something like closing up an old doorway for example where I can get away with ready mix.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

lifestooshort81 said:


> Thanks! I'm just slow LOL I don't usually do much drywall as the majority of my jobs are small pathes or something like closing up an old doorway for example where I can get away with ready mix.


20 then 45 minute then blue lid is the best for small patches. Makes 3 trips to the job into 1.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Use 90 and mix it with cold water may give you more work time. I mean when we want it to dry faster we mix it with warm water. So I guess the opposite would be true. Wouldn't it huh i say wouldn't it.:help:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Cold water will retard the setting time.


----------



## lifestooshort81 (Sep 8, 2012)

Have you heard or experienced mixing 90 minute more watery than usual hardens quicker? I know I'm slow but I'm not crazy. I made a tray of 90, used cold water but it was a tad soupier than usual (I mean it was thick enough to trowel out and onto the wall just looser than usual) and I swear it started to set up in half the time. Usually I can get about 30-45 min (and that's pushing it) from 90 minute.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I can get durabond 120 easily from Building Specialties. Just be prepared for it to set harder. I believe they have easy sand 120 in stock as well.

Could try Probuild as well if they are in NJ.

Google L&W Supply. They are nationwide under USG and have different names in different areas. They list all locations on their website.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

lifestooshort81 said:


> Have you heard or experienced mixing 90 minute more watery than usual hardens quicker? I know I'm slow but I'm not crazy. I made a tray of 90, used cold water but it was a tad soupier than usual (I mean it was thick enough to trowel out and onto the wall just looser than usual) and I swear it started to set up in half the time. Usually I can get about 30-45 min (and that's pushing it) from 90 minute.


Too much water makes the compound weaker and not respond like normal. Dirty water actually makes the mud set faster.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Not enough water - sets faster
Too much water - sets slower
Cold water - sets slower
Hot water - sets faster
Contaminated water or pan or mixing tools - sets faster
Acrylic admix - sets slower (just don't use it to change the set time)

If you only get 45 minutes out of 90, you need to change how you're mixing it - something is off.


----------

